# boekweit en linzen



## martinemussies

There are 2 old-fashioned things I really like to eat: boekweit & linzen.
Unfortunately, I cannot find any of them in my dictionary. Who knows
an English / French / German / Italian translation? I'm curious to find out!


----------



## Rayines

Ahaha....Well...according to my little dictionary P1Vertaalwoordenboek, boekweit is buckwheat (in Spanish "alforfón"), no idea about what it is (the food, I say), and "linzen" are "lentils". There are other Dutch and Belgium guys here, who could help us. (And welcome to the Dutch space!)


----------



## martinemussies

Hi Rayines, 
Thanx for your reply! Alforfón sounds very funny to me.....  
Buckwheat is dan een stuk logischer! Liefs, Martine.


----------



## Whodunit

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hi Rayines,
> Thanx for your reply! Alforfón sounds very funny to me.....
> Buckwheat is dan een stuk logischer! Liefs, Martine.


 
Hi Martine,

In het duitsen taal zou "boekweit en linzen" omstreeks "Buchweizen und Linsen" heten, in 't franse en Engelse wel "sarrasin et lentilles" en "buckwheat and lentils", respektievelijk.


----------



## Rayines

> respektievelijk


*respectievelijk  *


----------



## RobertNL

The German and English translations given above are correct.


For those who wants to know what it is:
Buckweat: is a member of genus Fagopyrum; annual Asian plant with clusters of small pinkish white flowers and small edible triangular seeds which are used whole or ground into flour

Lentil: is widely cultivated Eurasian annual herb grown for its edible flattened seeds that are cooked like peas and also ground into meal and for its leafy stalks that are used as fodder

Eet smakelijk 
Robert


----------



## Whodunit

RobertNL said:
			
		

> The German and English translations given above are correct.
> 
> For those who wants to know what it is:
> Buckweat: is a member of genus Fagopyrum; annual Asian plant with clusters of small pinkish white flowers and small edible triangular seeds which are used whole or ground into flour


 
Do you eat buckwheat in the Netherlands?


----------



## RobertNL

It's hard to get, I know I have eaten it long time ago, so long ago I can't remember the taste of it.


----------

